# cargo van question



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a cargo van- no size or model decision yet.

I often google "best years", or other such nonsense to try and get a feel of what is actually good.

So could people, if you have time, just post what models you use and their performance/repair issues?

I would consider anything from astrovan, e150,250,350, gmc savanna, express, nissan nv, japanese imports etc..

My biggest concern when buying a used vehicle, beyond the usual potential issues, is that I get the "bad year" of a specific model.

So are there any years that are notably good for any specific models?

Sorry if this is all over the place... just trying to generate some more info to accent my internet searching prowess!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been driving E-250s since 94 and they have all been solid, reliable work horses. Never had any major issues and have always done just normal maintenance. 

The last time I bought o went with a one year old used rental van. I got it for 10k off new sticker, with only 15k miles on it. I'll never buy new again.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 96 dodge b2500 and the thing is awesome. the 318 motor in the thing is about as solid as they get. they are basically the same motors they have been using since the 70's. Not the greatest on gas, but if you are mostly local it should not matter that much.

Pat


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 1997 E250, my 3rd in last 12 years runs great lousy on gas, v6 pretty low miles so far I had to replace the fan clutch radiator and hoses but other wise its been good to me. I am selling it right now I want a trailer instead.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i currently own a Ford E350 and have never had a problem. i've also owned a Savanna and was happy with that too.

in the future i want to own a van with a high roof.

http://www.freightlinersprinterusa.com/sprinter/cargo-van/specifications/3500-high-roof-170-wb/6

this looks promising too:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far.

So any years to watch out for?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> So any years to watch out for?


do some research by reading lemon-aid.

http://www.lemonaidcars.com/


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I love my E-250 cargo van. 8 cylinder is tough on gas but I wanted a work truck. I don't ever feel like I'm going to burn up the transmission or the heavier brakes. Some guys try to push a 6 cylinder to far.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We don't have full size vans or trucks.
Funny, with running all kinds of crews with various projects,
and I still can't justify having them.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

We have a '97 2500 express van. We got it in '00 with 20k on it and it now has 180k. We've had to do a couple minor repairs but nothing major. The thing is a beast.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

George Z said:


> We don't have full size vans or trucks.
> Funny, with running all kinds of crews with various projects,
> and I still can't justify having them.


Thinking of buying brand new Dodge Caravan this year, with the low financing rates these days I'm not sure It's worth to buy used one. We have 2 Ram van at the moment and I find the gas and repair cost very expansive.
Can you fit a pressure washer, a pump and all the tools needed to do a full exterior with a mini van?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Thinking of buying brand new Dodge Caravan this year, with the low financing rates these days I'm not sure It's worth to buy used one. We have 2 Ram van at the moment and I find the gas and repair cost very expansive.
> Can you fit a pressure washer, a pump and all the tools needed to do a full exterior with a mini van?


It depends what type of work you do I guess.
We don't do as much exterior (very little pressure washing) so it is fine for us
but I could see it not being enough space for some.
Not every tool has to be everywhere at the same time.
Utility company vans with a great roof-rack come with great shelving already.
Not as expensive used and some are well maintained.

like this


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Thinking of buying brand new Dodge Caravan this year, with the low financing rates these days I'm not sure It's worth to buy used one. We have 2 Ram van at the moment and I find the gas and repair cost very expansive.
> Can you fit a pressure washer, a pump and all the tools needed to do a full exterior with a mini van?


Dude... caravans are beasts and you can fit plenty inside them... however I wouldn't want more than a ladder or two on top. 

For car reviews I use carsurvey.org when looking at vehicle reviews. Sometimes the info is a little dated but it's a good resource


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

My 2001 E-250 has been great. Have about 114K on it, had since new. I can't see owning a smaller van if you're doing exterior as well as interior, but maybe I'm just not very organiZed and need extra room to throw everything in. Mine came with the factory shelves and cargo divider, nice features. I fill it up with stuff all the time, of course then I need to drag it all out and re-organize. I keep waiting for a good reliable all electric full size van to come out before buying another new vehicle. I think I'll be waiting for a while.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

This Van is COOL
http://www.berksintertruck.ca/isuzu-reach.htm

Happens to be 80k though... too bad


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I have had 13 E series Fords over the past ten years. I usually buy vans that are 7-8 years old with less than 100K on the odometer. Every one of them were great values. 

Some things I have noticed about ford vans. 
- The door handles/arm rest area is weak. Every single van I own has one or both seperated.
- Over 120K the fuel pump seems to start hitting its life. About $700 here to replace.
- Transmissions go before the engine does. 
- Watch and take care of your rust spots especially on the ledge where you bolt ladder racks. Also rusts around wheel wells.

My van of choice is the V6 E250. I haul more weight than most of you guys and it has enough torque with great gas mileage.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a factory recall notice for my vans fuel pump, only problem it came in a year after the pump was replaced.


----------

